# What are your dogs called?



## twiggy2 (14 February 2015)

and unusual names of ones you have known.

I currently have Pup, Tappet and Lil. In the past I have had a Sprigg and for a short time an Ilsa.

I have known Christian, Nugget, Blousey Brown and Doush.


----------



## Amymay (14 February 2015)

Daisy &#9829;&#9829;


----------



## JFTDWS (14 February 2015)

I used to have a Toby.  I now have a Wolf and a Herod.

DT:






Wolf:






Herod:


----------



## Amymay (14 February 2015)

Beautiful dogs JFTD.


----------



## JFTDWS (14 February 2015)

Thanks, amymay   The last one's no oil painting though, and none are as cute as yours!


----------



## Gowlane Bluebell (14 February 2015)

Buccaneer, Bluebell and Pancake.

Beloved one's I've lost, Sheba, Ghost, Chaos, Secret, Willow, Teal, Solo, and Spyder.


----------



## Annette4 (14 February 2015)

We have a Jack and a Fizz. 

We've had a Quila (still alive and kicking....and very fat.....but living as an only child with some friends) and a Tia (no longer with us). Growing up with had a Lucy.


----------



## dingle12 (14 February 2015)

Jake (border collie x lab 15yr) gizmo (border terrier x parson jrt 5yrs) and sprocket ( border terrier 9yrs gizmos mum)


----------



## CrazyMare (14 February 2015)

Lucky the greyhound and my parents have Harry the terrier.


----------



## Fools Motto (14 February 2015)

Currently have Ebby;  Whippet x Lab






In my lifetime, have had, Shadow, Shimmer, Shackle, Bramble, and Micah. Mums current dog is Moss (we call her ours too!)
Some of the whippets we had were, Sticker, Wispa, Chortle, Chorus, Chaos, Cracker, Waverly, and Wonder.


----------



## Shady (14 February 2015)

gorgeous dogs guys!
i have a Jessie Bear
and Chuffy McNubbles!


----------



## Amymay (14 February 2015)

Chuffy McNubbles!!

Brilliant!!!!


----------



## Thriller (14 February 2015)

Lexi and Billy. I've had an Ace, Jett, Bruno, Taurus, Amber, Sooty and before i was born Flash and Mutley. lol


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (14 February 2015)

twiggy2 said:



			and unusual names of ones you have known.

I currently have Pup, Tappet and Lil. In the past I have had a Sprigg and for a short time an Ilsa.

I have known Christian, Nugget, Blousey Brown and Doush.
		
Click to expand...

She is called 
NUSHKA


----------



## Scarlett (14 February 2015)

Digby and Elvis, commonly referred to as Wiggle and The Elf or Dumb and Dumber!


----------



## LittleRooketRider (14 February 2015)

Some lovely dogs!

Our patterdale (don't go there) is called Ollie, but this is often adapted to Wallie (no prizes for guessing why)...but we love hime to bits.
We used to have a golden labrador called Simba...the number of times people would look at us and say "but thats a cat name" is..well I'd be a multi-millionaire. 

My riding instructor was gifted a golden lab in the summer she's called "Yummy", becuase she was given to her by "The Yummy Mummies"


----------



## Handsome Jack (14 February 2015)

I have a Murphy (or Smurfy) and a Beau

Previously had a Tia and Rae - all of course lovely!


----------



## Toffee44 (15 February 2015)

Teal springer x lab 







Dylan  rottie x flatty


----------



## Aru (15 February 2015)

Savlon.savi for daily use.savi helpfully means sun in sanskrit and ties in with her colour And she is a very savvy wee dog who survived a few weeks as a stray.
To savy some days!
Yes the dog is named after a disinfectant...and she is the only dog of that name on our office computor  .

I wanted a non human name,that could be safely yelled across the park and preferably one id never met another dog with the same name.not an easy list of demands when I work as a vet!

I like odd names.previous dogs were benji and jessie...and not my choices!


----------



## Bellasophia (15 February 2015)

My silver standard poodle is Stanley,we call him Stan
And my new pup,a mini black schnauzer is called Robin.


----------



## Bosworth (15 February 2015)

My bedlington is called Flodden, and my rescue whippet is Nonny, so called cos I got her as an emergency foster in the middle of the night and she was anonymous  or 'a nonny mouse' as a little scared snippet of a whippet. And Nonny stuck.


----------



## Chiffy (15 February 2015)

I have Abbey, black flatcoat. Teasel, liver flatcoat. Sadie, rescue of unknown breeding, she came with her name. Flicka, as in My Friend.....,whippet/greyhound.
Other flatcoats I have had were Spring and Mischief (known as Chiffy!).
My first whippet was Sula and her daughter was Whisper.
I had a rescue greyhound called Willow and two lurchers called Rocket and Rascal.


----------



## satinbaze (15 February 2015)

Flatcoats: Lily and Tiva
Have also had flatcoats Inca and Maya and CKCS Portia, Nerissa,Juno and Libby (Libby was a rehome who came with her name)
Simply all Flatcoats have an American Indian theme and CKCS Shakespearean theme.


----------



## Charlie007 (15 February 2015)

We currently have Nelly, a jrt, and Fern, a lab.

We have had a Sheba, Sam, Wesley, Ben.


----------



## Copperpot (15 February 2015)

We have Tia, Dooley, Milo, Conker and Banjo!


----------



## {97702} (15 February 2015)

As you surely all know by now   I've had Jura, Macallan, Talisker and Port Ellen in the past.... currently have Islay (the last of the whisky theme) and Flick, Amy and Hoover (couldn't be bothered to change their names when I got them from the rescue  )

I must admit I have never heard of another dog called Hoover   It was his racing name... this is him, isn't he brilliant?  

http://www.greyhound-data.com/d?l=1450646


----------



## MileAMinute (15 February 2015)

Current boy is Monty - we rehomed him and that was the name he came with.

Our old boy who we've now lost was Max. He was named after Maxwell House coffee - after we decided we were having him my older sister ended up in hospital. We were pondering over names and I jokingly suggested it as my dad was drinking it and it stuck. Horrible coffee but a wonderful dog who gave us 13 years of love


----------



## mattydog (15 February 2015)

My Rots are Sage and Dexter. Sage is at the front in the photo, although it is an old one. Dexter is all grown up now!  They are brother and sister from different litters.


----------



## MissMistletoe (15 February 2015)

Buzzard (Buzz for short) and Finch.

The OH went through a bird phase!.


----------



## RunToEarth (15 February 2015)

Fury, the least furious looking dog I've ever seen.


----------



## EventingMum (15 February 2015)

Growing up I had Sandy and Mac, a lab and a mongrel. Once married OH converted me to JRTs and our first was Henry, we kept the H theme for the following terrierists having Harry, Harvey and Hector and son's dog is Hugo. We also had a wonderful x breed called Digby. I think we'll continue the H's so still need a Herbert, Horace, Haggis, Hamish and if a bitch Hattie so lots of dogs for the future - OH may not agree though!


----------



## SadKen (15 February 2015)

My big gsd is Fenris, a Norse wolf god, son of Loki. He is seriously big even for a gsd, so it does suit. My younger gsd is Sirius, which OH picked because our old dog's show name was Playing With The Stars and Sirius is the dog star. He is very dark for a black and tan shepherd so most people assume it's a Harry Potter thing, which I don't mind at all!

I do tend to choose unusual, frequently mythological names for my creatures!


----------



## xgemmax (15 February 2015)

Have abbi my cocker, and my other dog was called darcie, beautiful golden cocker but had to regime her due to her not getting on with my other dog


----------



## Baileybones (15 February 2015)

I have Bailey who is a German Shorthaired Pointer with a bit of lab thrown in for good measure. Then I have Chaos who is a fawn and white Whippet, Song who is a black and tan Saluki x  Whippet and Alfie who is a cream Saluki x  Afghan. 
I'd like to post pictures of them but no idea how......


----------



## cremedemonthe (15 February 2015)

Barney the braindead (black staffy x lab)), the fat Russell (jrt) and Daisy dog (saluki x whippet longdog)






[/URL]


----------



## Britestar (15 February 2015)

Steve the border collie.


----------



## {97702} (15 February 2015)

Baileybones said:



			I have Bailey who is a German Shorthaired Pointer with a bit of lab thrown in for good measure. Then I have Chaos who is a fawn and white Whippet, Song who is a black and tan Saluki x  Whippet and Alfie who is a cream Saluki x  Afghan. 
I'd like to post pictures of them but no idea how......
		
Click to expand...

Now you have described them you must post pictures Baileybones   Unfortunately you have to faff around creating a Photobucket account or similar to post the links to pictures on here, drives me mad   or you could add a link to a FB page if you dont mind doing that


----------



## HeresHoping (15 February 2015)

Tabu Impia (Bubu) - means 'Another/new Trouble' in Swahili (I used to have a Matata (also trouble in Swahili) and Mneno (also trouble in Swahili) - Swahili is an expressive language with many words for worries, problems and troubles but just the one for happiness - furaha).  Tabu Impia is a coconut retriever, found at 5 weeks in a cardboard box at the side of the road in the Caribbean. He is 12 this year, slightly arthritic, lacking in a few teeth and selectively deaf these days but still a happy chap.






A black Labrador called Chui.  Which means leopard in Swahili.  Well, there's a tendency to call Labs 'Simba', isn't there? And he is huge, of good farm stock.






A black Labrador called Jini.  Jini means fairy in Swahili.  A working type, and slightly mental, she is far from a fairy, was a rehome, and is a bit of a ho.  Here she is, clearly demonstrating that teenage motherhood is a horrible, horrible shock.  If ever there was a face that said 'O. EM. Gee.  WTVF have I dun?'...






Mind you, she loves him.  Don't you just want him to be smoking a cigarette at this juncture?  Please don't button push for lewdness.






The product of the ho and the farmboy, a golden Lab called Dhahabu.  Dhahabu means golden in Swahili.


----------



## twiggy2 (15 February 2015)

Tappet mole hunting, taken about 6yrs ago he is now 14yrs









Lil, Pup and Tappet years ago








Tappet enjoying a vintage bus journey








Me and the three Amigos








I arrived home to this one sunday afternoon,methinks he had been wasp catching








Lil 4yrs ago age 3yrs-Dinner sorted








Pup who is thought to be a German hunting dog, whole litter of 8 found in a dustbin age approx 4 weeks, only2were alive, him and his sister- now 16yrs old


----------



## twiggy2 (15 February 2015)

sorry for links and not pictures-I really must get to grips with putting pics on here but IT does stretch my understanding it is not practical


----------



## Umbongo (15 February 2015)

I have Billy the border collie (wasn't very inventive) But we tend to call him Billy Bongo







Have recently met a pug called Parsnip, and a terrier called Toast. 
My friend has a pug called Carlton!

Some interesting names on here I will have to remember for future dogs.


----------



## PolarSkye (15 February 2015)

Daisy - a proper mutt - I think there's some corgi in there somewhere but she really is of unknown parentage:



















And Fred - his Mum was a jrt cross (looked a lot like a jrt, but bigger) and we think his Dad was a border collie



















Both rescues . . . Dinks (Daisy) was rescued from a pound in Ireland at six weeks old - she's the sweetest dog on the planet, really . . . Fred's Mum was turned into a local shelter pregnant and unwanted - he's a lot more grey round his muzzle now . . . he'll be 12 later this month.

P


----------



## Baileybones (15 February 2015)

ok stupid question - why are some of these coming up as links and some coming up as pictures?


----------



## {97702} (15 February 2015)

Baileybones said:



			ok stupid question - why are some of these coming up as links and some coming up as pictures?
		
Click to expand...

If you use photobucket you get three different links to click on to add a photo to a post - some display the photo itself, some show as a link - I can never remember which is which when I post pics though!


----------



## {97702} (15 February 2015)

http://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm4/Acolyte2403/60157_10151226875014587_662405927_n.jpg







The top link is 'direct' and the lower one is IMG

from left to right, Islay (black), Flick (white), Amy (black) and the great Hoover hound (fawn)


----------



## Baileybones (15 February 2015)

[/URL]

Alfie


----------



## Baileybones (15 February 2015)

[/URL]

Bailey


----------



## Baileybones (15 February 2015)

[/URL]

Chaos


----------



## {97702} (15 February 2015)

Oh Chaos is just gorgeous


----------



## Baileybones (15 February 2015)

[/URL]

Stinky - my very first dog


----------



## Baileybones (15 February 2015)

[/URL]

Song


----------



## {97702} (15 February 2015)

mattydog said:










My Rots are Sage and Dexter. Sage is at the front in the photo, although it is an old one. Dexter is all grown up now!  They are brother and sister from different litters.
		
Click to expand...

I haven't 'seen' you on here for ages Mattydog - great to see you again, I love hearing about your dogs


----------



## lurcherlu (15 February 2015)

We have oliver .... A lurcher rescue came with the name and beau the springer who we got from LJR on here . We had Maisie a Lurcher also rehomed with that name. 
Dogs as kids ...... Scooter aka Hollie , Trixie, Daisy , Rosie , Mollie , Ralph , Purdy , jack , bonnie , Clyde , copper , Jess, Jenny harry


----------



## Baileybones (15 February 2015)

[/URL]

And Chaos again - rubbish name, he's more sloth.....


----------



## Boxers (15 February 2015)

Mine haven't got unusual names.

We have had Billy a red/white Boxer, absolutely mad and good fun (1997-2006)
Tommy a Rottweiler who was as soft as butter and really wanted to be a lapdog (2000-2012)
We currently have Alfie (aka Tinkles) a GSD who will be 9 soon
And lastly Cody (Codybear) a working cocker spaniel who is almost 2


----------



## pinball (15 February 2015)

when  i was a child we had a old english sheepdog called Hawkeye







Buster







Scalpmover but shortened to Sallie
And my nan had a gsd x rottie called Satan it suited him as well


----------



## Grey_Arab (15 February 2015)

My gorgeous fox red/dark yellow lab is Spice and Mum and Dad's lovely black labs are Olive and Freyja =)


----------



## sam-b (15 February 2015)

I currently have, misty, storm and twister (collies) pepper (mongerel) Ollie (jrt x collie) and patch (jrt)


----------



## Oenoke (15 February 2015)

Teagan






Skye






Star






and my new puppy I get in 2 weeks I have named Tayen (means new moon in native American)


----------



## Cinnamontoast (16 February 2015)

Big dog is Brigante (Al Pacino film),  Brig for short,  12 soon.  Bear is the white stripe puppy,  Zak aka Puss cat,  his much naughtier brother.  They'll be 5 this year.  Growing up, the family dog was Noot,  Dutch for nut cos he was a Keeshond.


----------



## kiritiger (18 February 2015)

Ace (hopefully these pics work) - 



















He is 1/2 JRT, 1/4 Chihuahua and 1/4 Daschund.

ETA : Photo fail...


----------



## fankino04 (18 February 2015)

Tehya, Ashkii and Nula


----------



## MrsElle (18 February 2015)

My beautiful, kind and gentle Ridgeback Lola who died three years ago. I still miss her every day.







Elsie:







Current lad Hugo:


----------



## Bojingles (19 February 2015)

Some great names! Loving Flodden!

I currently have Chilli and Pip, two JRT crosses. In the past I've had Spab (Yorkie), Spike (Deerhound lurcher), Merlyn (rough collie cross) and Haggis (Deerhound lurcher).


----------



## willhegofirst (19 February 2015)

It the past have had border collies Zoe, Pippa and Kes, Dobbie Osca, JRT Flint, current dogs both Spins Bea and Skye. When I was young we had Penny the Poodle and Kirstie the Min Schnauzer.


----------



## NellRosk (19 February 2015)

MrsElle did you get Hugo from West Yorkshire Dog Rescue?! Last year I was on their website and saw a gorgeous little JRT called Hugo who looks the spit of yours! I almost enquired but I can't put myself through having anything with JRT in ever again


----------



## MrsElle (19 February 2015)

NellRosk said:



			MrsElle did you get Hugo from West Yorkshire Dog Rescue?! Last year I was on their website and saw a gorgeous little JRT called Hugo who looks the spit of yours! I almost enquired but I can't put myself through having anything with JRT in ever again 

Click to expand...

I didn't, no. Got him off the gamekeeper on the estate I work on. I'll tell him he has a doppelgänger! Actually, that's a scary thought!


----------



## Tern (20 February 2015)

Nero.. black labrador. Nero meaning "black" in Italian


----------



## SKW92 (20 February 2015)

Currently living in the lap of luxury is Cuddles the Pug.

Family have also had 
Ethel the French Bulldog
Brendon the American Bulldog &
Pasha the Alsatian cross something fluffy!


----------



## NellRosk (20 February 2015)

MrsElle said:



			I didn't, no. Got him off the gamekeeper on the estate I work on. I'll tell him he has a doppelgänger! Actually, that's a scary thought!
		
Click to expand...

Lol yes he definitely has an evil twin!! Or maybe he is the evil one..


----------



## Cyrus (20 February 2015)

Loco


----------



## mattydog (20 February 2015)

Lévrier;12813153 said:
			
		


			I haven't 'seen' you on here for ages Mattydog - great to see you again, I love hearing about your dogs 

Click to expand...

Oh thank you. I do pop in now and again, just to keep an eye on you all. X


----------



## blackcob (20 February 2015)

One named after a Star Trek character, the second was supposed to be (Riker) but I got vetoed so he's now named after a Japanese electronics manufacturer and/or a character from Heinlein's Starship Troopers. *eyeroll*


----------



## flurryjuno (20 February 2015)

Had a lot of dogs in my 17 years, all rescues apart from two, who have lived out their days in the family. Have had 
Dillon - Collie x, Ellie - Retired Greyhound, Dudley - Cocker Spaniel, Katie - Collie, Hopper - Heinz 57, Phoebe - Cairn x, Molly - Heinz 57, Wendy - Yorkie x Spaniel, Penny - Spaniel x, Daisy - Spaniel x corgi, Ruby - Wire haired JRT, Mimi - Mini wire haired dachshund, Archie - Collie x spaniel, Harvey - Spaniel x poodle mix and Louie - Shihtzu x poodle.

Currently have Jenny (Jennifer if shes up to no good) and hoping to add another...


----------



## Crugeran Celt (20 February 2015)

Mine are very ordinary,  springer x welsh collie called Missy and a springer called Jess. Did have two black labs called Jake and Elwood after the Blues Brothers.


----------



## Happy Hunter (20 February 2015)

Colin the Collie


----------

